# Admin's 40th birthday ride - York environs 15 November



## Arch (13 Sep 2009)

Ok, now the ToB is out of the way...

I gather from Craigwend yesterday that we have a localish birthday coming up which needs to be celebrated with a ride and cake. Possibly also beer.

So, we need a ride date. Preferably a Sunday so that Spandex can join us. If we are to celebrate the birthday, the birthday boy needs to be able to come along too.

Route ideas? If cake is the thing, The Balloon Tree Cafe is a good bet, on the way to Stamford Bridge. Pocklington also has sources, but I'll have to check on Sundays, as much of Pock is closed on Sundays. I hear Millington also has a cafe. There's Castle Howard, if hills are deemed worth it. South of the Hull Road is a bit of a cafe desert, but there are pubs.... Of course, there are always plenty of places to get cake in York, if it came to it. Or we head west, to the bright lights of Tadcaster, or south to the bustling metropolis that is Selby.

I guess we may need to think about a shorter ride than some of our summer ones, with the nights drawing in (as much for those who then need to get home, as much as for the ride itself), and check seasonal cafe opening... And a shorter ride might appeal to less keen partners.

Anyway, who's up for it, and when can you make it? You can never start planning too soon.


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2009)

Don't tell me about it.I'll just keep an eye out.
Cos i don't want the Health Fairy to hear about this.

I WOULD LIKE TO GET ON ONE OF THESE RIDES.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Sep 2009)

Arch - I can confirm that the cafe in Pocklington we went to yesterday is also open on a Sunday. They have seating upstairs so we wouldn't need to perch on the wall again! Your favourite German snack bar only opens 10-2 on a Sunday.

I'm due to become an auntie some time in October so may need to change my plans at the last minute but am free at the moment.


----------



## marinyork (13 Sep 2009)

South of Hull Road - I say whatever that pub at Elvington is called.


----------



## velocidad (13 Sep 2009)

i'm in


----------



## zacklaws (13 Sep 2009)

I,m free the 4th and the 25th. Working the night of the 3rd but plenty of caffeine should sort that problem out next morning.

To give us some idea for planning purposes:-

4th October, Sunrise 0708 BST Sunset 1832 BST Dusk 1905 BST

11th October, Sunrise 0721 BST Sunset 1815 BST Dusk 1848 BST

25th October Sunrise 0647 GMT Sunset 1643 GMT Dusk 1718 GMT

At some point in the month the clocks must change.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Sep 2009)

zacklaws said:


> At some point in the month the clocks must change.



According to my diary it's the 25th Oct when the clocks change, just so happens that's the only free Sunday I have in October too , So i'm in if it's the 25th


----------



## galaxy1 (14 Sep 2009)

Yep,I'll almost certainly be there.


----------



## Arch (14 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> South of Hull Road - I say whatever that pub at Elvington is called.



The Grey Horse, yes we stopped there last time I led a ride that way....

Thanks for cafe info Helen, I thought it was like that, but wasn't quite sure about that deli. I must say, if someone set up a cafe in Elvington, Seaton Ross or Melbourne, they could be onto a winner, they'd have a monopoly.


----------



## craigwend (14 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Ok, now the ToB is out of the way...
> I gather from Craigwend yesterday that we have a localish birthday coming up which needs to be celebrated with a ride and cake. Possibly also beer.




Erm don't we need to check with the (ADMIN) _'person concerned' _who may or may not be 40 to see if he (or she) can make it ?????????

or at least before they edit this post!


----------



## Arch (15 Sep 2009)

craigwend said:


> Erm don't we need to check with the (ADMIN) _'person concerned' _who may or may not be 40 to see if he (or she) can make it ?????????
> 
> or at least before they edit this post!



I've alerted the Birthday Boy in the thread he's started on the subject....


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2009)

I've copied all your posts here and twiddled with them a bit to take out the October references as it's looking like November now. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

... we could shift the birthday ride back into November to get as many as possible along, might mean a lottery with the weather and maybe a shorter ride for the light, but hey ho ...


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

Oh, hang on. I'm dithering about whether to go to Cycle 09 and if I do, it'll have to be the 11th.... I suppose you could just all go without me...

Admin, everyone, how are you fixed in November?


----------



## velocidad (17 Sep 2009)

i could do november.


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

velocidad said:


> i could do november.



What, all of it? Blimey, you're keen...


----------



## velocidad (17 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> What, all of it? Blimey, you're keen...



as mustard!


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Sep 2009)

Shaun, would it be worth putting reference to your birthday in the thread title (like you did on yours). It might attract a few from out of the area. I'm sure people would be willing to travel to meet the great Admin.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Shaun, would it be worth putting reference to your birthday in the thread title (like you did on yours). It might attract a few from out of the area. I'm sure people would be willing to travel to meet the great Admin.


I've already floated the idea of a CC Ecosse trip  for exactly that reason.


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> I've already floated the idea of a CC Ecosse trip  for exactly that reason.



Only a couple of hours on the train for you lot. Easy!


----------



## longers (17 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> It might attract a few from out of the area.



I reckon I can get over in November -apart from the first w/e- if all goes well. 

I'll keep an eye out as it would be good to meet him and you lot.


----------



## Arch (18 Sep 2009)

Ok, how about we say there'll be a ride on the 25th Oct for those who can, anyway, and Admin's birthday ride might have to be in November? (in which case we could restart a separate thread) ... [Admin: Just done exactly that ]


----------



## Shaun (18 Sep 2009)

November may be better then, it'd be a shame not to have everyone there - but can't do 1st as I'm paintballing.

8th and 15th would be okay, but not 22nd and 29th as I'm out the previous evenings with family for meals so won't fancy trooping around the Wolds.

So are the 8th or 15th any good at all?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## velocidad (19 Sep 2009)

8th and 15th november are ok for me.


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Sep 2009)

8th and 15th are fine for me.


----------



## craigwend (19 Sep 2009)

15th okay for me


----------



## Soltydog (19 Sep 2009)

15th good for me too (i think)


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2009)

Wahey - looks like we've got a ride ...


----------



## longers (19 Sep 2009)

Fifteenth now on my calendar


----------



## Arch (21 Sep 2009)

15th November ok for me as far as I know. Woo hoo!


----------



## Arch (21 Sep 2009)

Ok, so ideas for a route? I did a nice 50 one yesterday, but one of the cafes I went to will be closed by November, for the winter, so I'm thinking of that for the October ride. We could always alter it for November - we might want to shorten the ride a bit, because of the earlier dusk. It's basically Tadcaster and beyond, with twiddles. Anyone know a good lunch spot in Wetherby for example?

The main requisites as I see it are tea/coffee, cake/icecream and lunch (pub or otherwise?) And some halfway nice cycling....

There's always the tried and trusted Balloon Tree (note to self, check winter opening) and Pocklington, which has the benefit of being trimmable to account for the daylight.


----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2009)

Right, that's it then ... 15 is in my diary. (Brrrr ... it's gonna be cold!!!


----------



## Arch (22 Sep 2009)

I guess in the event of ice we can either cancel, or simply have a shorter ride on well treated roads and spend more time in the pub or cafe or both.... Likewise bad fog. Better all have lights with us, I reckon.

So, Admin, think about if there's anywhere special you'd like to go. I can do some more scouting before then anyway.


----------



## Arch (22 Sep 2009)

BTW, I think the rest of us ought to all think about presents to bring Admin. Remember, once you hand them over, he'll have to carry them on the ride, so I suggest something really big and unwieldy. A drum kit perhaps, or a laundry basket, maybe one of those really huge cards with a soppy puppy on it....


----------



## HelenD123 (22 Sep 2009)

Arch - if the weather's bad I'm sure we could make it as far as the Balloon Tree (just checked and it's open showing as open 10-4.30 which I'm guessing is the new winter opening times). If the weather's really bad I suggest we retire to a teashop in York.


----------



## Arch (22 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Arch - if the weather's bad I'm sure we could make it as far as the Balloon Tree (just checked and it's open showing as open 10-4.30 which I'm guessing is the new winter opening times). If the weather's really bad I suggest we retire to a teashop in York.



Well, yes, that's a good plan. York has teashops, and pubs aplenty. 

The more contingency plans we have, of course, the less likely we are to need them...


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Oct 2009)

Just bumping this. I take it we agreed on 15th?

Do we have a Scottish contingent coming down? Any others from out of the area coming up to York for the ride. We'll need to know how many cakes to make.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Just bumping this. I take it we agreed on 15th?
> 
> Do we have a Scottish contingent coming down? Any others from out of the area coming up to York for the ride. We'll need to know how many cakes to make.


Unfortunately, I don't think this member of the Scottish contingent will be able to make it, as his wife has already booked that weekend away with her sisters .... in YORK  

I'll see if we can rally some to invade visit for such an auspicious occasion


----------



## postman (15 Oct 2009)

I don't believe it,i just don't believe it.I would love to do this and meet up with all of you in York.Nice 50.But the wife is on a three day girlie hol at a place called Barcaple.
So i am kiddie sitting.

What do i have to do to get out and meet you lot.Every date is covered by something else.

AAAAARGH.


----------



## Arch (16 Oct 2009)

postman said:


> I don't believe it,i just don't believe it.I would love to do this and meet up with all of you in York.Nice 50.But the wife is on a three day girlie hol at a place called Barcaple.
> So i am kiddie sitting.
> 
> What do i have to do to get out and meet you lot.Every date is covered by something else.
> ...



Arrange a ride when you're free, and we'll come to you!


----------



## Scoosh (19 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I take it we agreed on 15th?
> 
> Do we have a Scottish contingent coming down? Any others from out of the area coming up to York for the ride. We'll need to know how many cakes to make.


There is a distinct possibility of a Scottish contingent coming to invadevisit and celebrate with you all. Any ideas of suitable accommodation for us ?

I floated the idea on Saturday's ride and there was a positive response from the few who were scoffing scones . We've maybe got another ride this coming Saturday, so more responses then ? 


Not too sure how we'll manage the drum kit, bagpipes, kilt, bikes etc on the train but ......


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Oct 2009)

scoosh said:


> There is a distinct possibility of a Scottish contingent coming to invadevisit and celebrate with you all. Any ideas of suitable accommodation for us ?
> 
> I floated the idea on Saturday's ride and there was a positive response from the few who were scoffing scones . We've maybe got another ride this coming Saturday, so more responses then ?
> 
> ...



What standard of accommodation are you looking for? There's everything from a Youth Hostel to posh hotels.


----------



## Scoosh (19 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> What standard of accommodation are you looking for? There's everything from a Youth Hostel to posh hotels.


... to floor space ?  Premier Inn/Travelodge etc ???

Remember, we are Scots  and we are travelling abroad


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Oct 2009)

I would offer floor space but live 30 miles away and will be chez Spandex (who doesn't have any floor space to offer). Is there anyone else out there who cut put up a band of wandering Scots?


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2009)

Arch said:


> BTW, I think the rest of us ought to all think about presents to bring Admin. Remember, once you hand them over, he'll have to carry them on the ride, so I suggest something really big and unwieldy. A drum kit perhaps, or a laundry basket, maybe one of those really huge cards with a soppy puppy on it....


better yet, a soppy puppy!


----------



## andyfromotley (19 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> better yet, a soppy puppy!



Nah, he'll just tie the lead to the bike and drag it all the way back to hull.


----------



## Shaun (19 Oct 2009)

I especially ring-fenced the 14th as well so that I wouldn't be hungover when I got to York (_maybe that can be corrected when I get there ... _).

I'm also bringing a couple of mates - Trev, who a few of you have already met, and Pete (_his brother_) who none of you have.

Looking forward to seeing everyone, and I know we're going to have a lovely, hot, dry, no-wind kind of day. <crosses fingers>.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2009)

one question - start time?

if anybody is thinking of doing this as a day trip from London then consider the return journey on East Midlands, using two tickets - York to Leicester and Leicester to St. Pancras. At the moment it's coming in at £19 as opposed to £80. It's a much slower journey, but a lot cheaper.


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Oct 2009)

We could probably be a bit flexible with the start time. What would suit? We'd want to aim to get back before dark though.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> We could probably be a bit flexible with the start time. What would suit? We'd want to aim to get back before dark though.


I've yet to get a pass (and I'm presuming my bits haven't been snipped) but any time you like - it's a question of putting the right questions to the muppet train ticket sites.


----------



## Bokonon (19 Oct 2009)

I think I can make a 15 November ride. Any Leeds people fancy a ride over to York?


----------



## Arch (20 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> one question - start time?
> 
> if anybody is thinking of doing this as a day trip from London then consider the return journey on East Midlands, using two tickets - York to Leicester and Leicester to St. Pancras. At the moment it's coming in at £19 as opposed to £80. It's a much slower journey, but a lot cheaper.



We usually leave York (the West End of the Minster) by 10 am - does that give people time to get here? It'll be getting dark early by then (sunset is about 10 past 4 pm apparently), so our mileage probably won't be big. We could leave earlier, but for people coming by train, on a Sunday, it might start to get difficult.

I'm sorry I can't offer any floor space, I don't have any! Well, just enough to shuffle between dinner table, kitchen and bed... York does have a Travelodge, pretty central, no idea about parking etc. Loads of B and Bs and so on. Most areas have ready cycle access to the centre of town. If anyone is coming the night before and wants to meet up for a meal, booze etc, I can suggest venues.

Any thoughts as to a preferred route, local people? If we're limited by the light, I thought maybe Stamford Bridge (via the Balloon Tree cafe) and Pocklington, because we know there are plenty of cafe options there, and we can take either a longer or shorter route home depending on how we do for time. Or if this weekend's ride goes well, we could repeat/adapt that. I'm mindfull of the main requirement - cake!


----------



## Arch (29 Oct 2009)

Just hoiking this up again, with a couple of weeks to go.

A few of us talked about it on Sunday and we think it might be best to decide on a route on the day, according to weather, numbers etc. We've enough local knowledge to guarantee a cafe stop or two. Probably aim for a 10am start to give people from further afield time to get here, if they want to.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Oct 2009)

Thread started to ascertain interest/availability of CC Ecosse invasionparticipation  .... 

.... which will be great as long as Admin doesn't read it and spoils the surprise .....



.... OOPS - too late


----------



## Shaun (31 Oct 2009)

The more the merrier I reckon ....


----------



## Rhythm Thief (31 Oct 2009)

I might try and make it, subject to whether or not I'm gigging on the Saturday night, and whether or not I can persuade Ms RT to come along. How far are we going?

EDIT: Cancel that ... we're gigging on the 14th. Bugger, I'd have enjoyed a Yorkshire weekend.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Nov 2009)

Any idea where you might have lunch? I can't cycle with you guys (too slow, too bump-y) but the thought of joining you for lunch/cake and maybe getting in a little pootle with the husband is very appealing!!


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Nov 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Any idea where you might have lunch? I can't cycle with you guys (too slow, too bump-y) but the thought of joining you for lunch/cake and maybe getting in a little pootle with the husband is very appealing!!



We are going to decide nearer the day when we know how many are coming and what the weather forecast is. Is that OK for you?


----------



## Cathryn (2 Nov 2009)

That's perfect - no idea if I could make it or not, so I'll just keep an eye out and see what happens.


----------



## Arch (2 Nov 2009)

Cathryn said:


> That's perfect - no idea if I could make it or not, so I'll just keep an eye out and see what happens.



I take it you won't come if you're actually in labour...

<makes note to pack pannier with towels and hot water>


----------



## Cathryn (2 Nov 2009)

I don't know...cake is good at any time


----------



## longers (2 Nov 2009)

Sorry, can't make this ride. I'll try for another one sometime.

Have a good day out eh?


----------



## mickle (2 Nov 2009)

Oh go-on then, count me in. I'll chuck mudflaps back on t'Colnago.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Nov 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Any idea where you might have lunch? I can't cycle with you guys (too slow, too bump-y) but the thought of joining you for lunch/cake and *maybe getting in a little pootle with the husband* is very appealing!!


B)  

   


  


... erm ... this is a family site, isn't it ?   


Sadly, I am unlikely to be able to attend, so will miss the pleasure of riding with and meeting you all


----------



## Shaun (6 Nov 2009)

Are we meeting at the same spot again Arch?


----------



## HelenD123 (6 Nov 2009)

Admin said:


> Are we meeting at the same spot again Arch?



The Minster would make sense for those coming from out of town. They can ask anyone and get directions to it!


----------



## Arch (6 Nov 2009)

I think West End of the Minster is the best bet yes. Admin, I think when we met, we met at the statue of Constantine, which isn't the same spot.

The normal meeting spot for anyone who hasn't joined us before, is the benches near the West End of the Minster. That is the end opposite the end with scaffolding. The benches are at the junction of High and Low Petergate and Duncombe Place, next to the little park with the war memorial. There are a few benches, and a bike rack, you shouldn't be able to miss it. 

So, who have we got then? Only a week-ish to go!


----------



## craigwend (7 Nov 2009)

Count me in

It's been booked on the family calendar for months!

So get extra cake in


----------



## Scoosh (9 Nov 2009)

Due to a number of inconvenient situations, it would appear that the CC Ecosse representation could be as little as .... 1 

We hope Scook94 manages to make it and he will bring the good wishes and grateful thanks of all of CC Ecosse to Admin and for all his work in setting up and running our favourite cycling forum


----------



## Shaun (10 Nov 2009)

Me +2 buddies ...


----------



## Soltydog (10 Nov 2009)

Still not sure if i'm going to be there 
My parents are over, but will be heading back home either Saturday evening, or Sunday morning, but there's no trains from Hull again & i've just sold my car, so unless I can find something else by the weekend I'll be struggling  But fingers crossed I get sorted


----------



## Arch (12 Nov 2009)

Right, we might want to think about ride routes, esp if Cathryn and hubby do want to join us for lunch.

I've looked at the weather forecasts (BBC and metcheck) and unbeliveably it seems Sunday might be clear, with a SW wind of about 15mph. 

I think we maybe have two well tried options (well, well tried by me and some of us).

1. Pocklington for lunch, via the Balloon Tree cafe for elevenses. Depending on how we feel, and the route back, this could be anything from 35 miles to 50, or about 40 is we go there and back the same way. Mainly eastwards out, and westwards back, so more headwind after lunch. Pretty flat, with some nice undulating between elevenses and lunch.

2. Some combination of Tadcaster (11ses or afternoon tea?) and Thorp Arch retail centre cafe (lunch). The tea room at Bolton Percy we went to last time is closed for the winter now, we could take a more direct route back to York. Again, I'd estimate anything between 35 and 50... Mostly flatish, but some slightly stiffer little ups and downs. Out to the west, so more likelihood of a tailwind back.

I don't think Admin has been to either with us, have you? Despite the wind, I slightly prefer the Pocklington option, I just like the route, but I'm happy to go with the majority.

Or does anyone have any other suggestions? I've been thinking in terms of maximum possible cake...


----------



## Cathryn (13 Nov 2009)

As I said to Arch, please don't change the trip for us in particular - get out there and have an awesome ride and if we can join you, so much the better! Both options above look fine for me and Richard though...


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Nov 2009)

Is there a route via the Balloon Tree to Pock without going across that field? Just thinking that Admin will be on a road bike.


----------



## Shaun (13 Nov 2009)

Surprise me ... 

What time do you want us all there?


----------



## Arch (13 Nov 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Is there a route via the Balloon Tree to Pock without going across that field? Just thinking that Admin will be on a road bike.



Yes, my route is all on the road, save a little bit on tarmac bike path... I know the route you mean, and prefer not to take it, too off road for me, esp after wet weather.

I think the usual meet at 10 is fine. It's about an hour to the Balloon Tree at a sociable pace, and then an hour to Pock, if we don't push too hard... So that's elevenses and depending how long we take over them, lunch at 12.30-1ish.

Hell, if we want, we might fit in afternoon tea back at the Balloon Tree! Or if we take a different route back, we could round the day off in York.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Nov 2009)

Sounds perfect Arch!


----------



## Scoosh (13 Nov 2009)

Aaaaaaarrrrrgh ! I won't be there  - and it sounds fabulous . 

Have a great ride everyone and Best Wishes, Happy  Admin - and, most of all, THANK YOU for CycleChat and all that it has meant to us and done for us.

RESPECT, SIR


----------



## craigwend (14 Nov 2009)

If only the weathers like this (just found it)


----------



## Arch (14 Nov 2009)

craigwend said:


> If only the weathers like this (just found it)



Oh, that's brilliant!

Well, let's hope, eh?

Ok, are we set on Pocklington? We know there are cafes, and it's a nice little town, and there are a few options for the return.

Cathryn has given me her mobile number, so we can arrange to meet them. 

Now, the only choice remaining is which cake to order at the Balloon Tree.


----------



## velocidad (14 Nov 2009)

the flu has me, so can't make it. sorry guys, have a great ride.


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Nov 2009)

velocidad said:


> the flu has me, so can't make it. sorry guys, have a great ride.



Boo! Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Arch (14 Nov 2009)

velocidad said:


> the flu has me, so can't make it. sorry guys, have a great ride.



Oh, shame. Get well soon.

(Ha, more cake for the rest of us!)

Now, I must get off this computer and fit the Gal with his computer...


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2009)

All set here, although it's down to me and Trev now as his brother has dropped out. (By the sound of this cake it's his loss!!  - Hey, maybe I could eat _his_ bit of cake as well as mine!!! )

Route sounds fine to me, and thanks for the birthday wishes. 

See you all tomorrow.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (14 Nov 2009)

Right, that's me done on CC for tonight. Off for a soak and an early-ish night.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Nov 2009)

We're back...had a lovely time, thank you so much Arch for organising. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2009)

Cathryn said:


> We're back...had a lovely time, thank you so much Arch for organising. Much appreciated!!



You are more than welcome. I'm hugely impressed at how far you rode!

Well, we gathered as usual at the Minster and got underway just after 10. The Galaxy was running pretty well - the odd gear skip, but I guess the cables are stretching. The new handlebar position has done the trick, even though Admin's opening words were "Blimey, your handlebars look like breasts...." I think the flesh colour/orange bar tape doesn't help....

Anyway, the sky was blue and we span along, through Murton and Stockton on the Forest, up Warthill and down again to the Balloon Tree cafe, where there was cake aplenty:

View attachment 4744


Then it was on again on the bike path, picking up a mudguard moustache of soggy pine needles, and skimming the edge of Stamford Bridge. I failed to give my usual lecture on the battle of Stamford Bridge, I must rectify that next time. We diverted from route 66 to take the road through Full Sutton, past a field of piglets (Cue Arch pointing excitedly and squeaking 'piglits! piglits!'). From here the road gets more rolling and it was just past Bolton that we came across a couple of cyclists resting in a layby, before a hill. These turned out to be Cathryn and Richard, who'd parked in Stamford Bridge. We carried on into Pocklington, where Cathryn and Admin compared bumps:

View attachment 4745


And Admin had a look at the official event cake. Please note, I carried this all day in my rackpack!:

View attachment 4748


View attachment 4747


We somewhat overwhelmed the cafe, 9 of us arriving at once, but while we waited (and waited) for our food and drink, Admin got a bit power crazy and shut the forum down for lunch from his phone:

View attachment 4746


We all felt a bit twitchy until he put it back on again!

By the time we left, we were in danger of running out of light, so we upped the pace a little and took the flatter route 66, depositing Cathryn and Richard back at Stamford Bridge. We got back to York in the gathering dusk, and those who could spare the time came to Chez Arch for a slice of the cake.

Another great CC gathering, and miraculously fine weather. Thanks to all for the great company!


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2009)

What a great day.Congrats to all.And i noticed the site was off.

One message said Admin was delivering Cathryn's baby.!!!!!!!


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2009)

postman said:


> What a great day.Congrats to all.And i noticed the site was off.
> 
> One message said Admin was delivering Cathryn's baby.!!!!!!!



Yeah, he thought better of that one rather quickly!

So remember, there really is a forum 'off button', and Admin has it with him all the time...


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Nov 2009)

Jeez!

Does Admin have such veritable power, to remotely shut us down on a whim - from his phone???


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Jeez!
> 
> Does Admin have such veritable power, to remotely shut us down on a whim - from his phone???



Oh yes. So, watch it...


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2009)

Ok then just to keep him sweet.
I suggest we send him a cake every month.


----------



## Cathryn (15 Nov 2009)

postman said:


> What a great day.Congrats to all.And i noticed the site was off.
> 
> One message said Admin was delivering Cathryn's baby.!!!!!!!



I was concerned my Mum would see it  Baby seems to have resisted all efforts to dislodge him today. But it was a fab ride.


----------



## Soltydog (15 Nov 2009)

Glad you all had a good day. Couldn't make it in the end due to the dreaded lurgi (think Velocidad sent it to me via text )
Apparently I now sound like Sean Connery, but without the scottish accent


----------



## craigwend (15 Nov 2009)

Another enjoyable day out with more cake than riding 

Remarkably dry and fine conditions, but with admins mobile phone and it's godlike powers perhaps he changed the settings of the weather?

Missed the cake in the rush to get home  but did discover a lovley curry awaiting  (Now got the major munchies)

But wheres the picture/s of the galaxys?


----------



## Shaun (16 Nov 2009)

Yes, a cracking day; thanks to everyone for showing me around the plains of Yorkshire, and for the cards ... I had a great day. (_Thanks for organising it Arch_) 

Weather, spot on. Cake, heavenly. Company, cracking.

And the CC cake was a real surprise - well done Arch. 

Made it home in good time too as the roads were nice and quite.

When I arrived, the ladies of the house presented me with an early birthday present. Early, because I'm headed back up York way next weekend - for a _helicopter ride_. Something I've always wanted to do, so really excited about it - should be fantastic.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## velocidad (16 Nov 2009)

sounds like another good one, sorry i missed it. is there to be another gathering before christmas? love that CC cake arch, did you make that yourself?

cheers.


----------



## jay clock (16 Nov 2009)

Very impressive cake and very impressive looking Cathryn. I suspect she will be the sort of pregnant Mum back to size 8 within weeks!


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2009)

craigwend said:


> But wheres the picture/s of the galaxys?



Here...

View attachment 4758


Five Galaxies of varying age and grade - mine must be the oldest and most mucked about with, and behaved pretty well - I realised the chain skip had gone by the return leg. Mind you, I have to take the cables back out to fit the inline oilers, so I might bugger it all up again!

I did ice the cake, although it was shop bought madeira underneath. I realised I didn't have a rolling pin to roll the icing out, so had to use my Sigg water bottle...

I'm glad everyone had a good day, we were so lucky with the weather, couldn't have wished for better. Shame there were a couple of casualties to lurgy, but we'll have to recreate it all another time!

Wow, Admin, a helicopter ride, how exciting! Where are you doing that?


----------



## Scoosh (17 Nov 2009)

'cos I couldn't make it 



   for you all and for the great time and cake  



Do we have to wait another 10 years for the next *BIG CC RIDE * ??



Maybe we'll have to arrange an Ecosse Event for you all to come to 


hmmmmmm .............


----------



## Scoosh (17 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> Wow, Admin, a helicopter ride, how exciting! Where are you doing that?


Just look up next time you are out riding ......... 


After all, if he can switch off the forum from anywhere .....






Should we be calling him the D****r  ?






I'll give it 5 mins max ....


----------



## Bokonon (17 Nov 2009)

Good ride though I'm not sure that chasing the lad on the mountain bike was entirely in the friendly ethos of CycleChat


----------



## Arch (17 Nov 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Good ride though I'm not sure that chasing the lad on the mountain bike was entirely in the friendly ethos of CycleChat



Well, maybe someone should have given him the forum web address!


----------



## Shaun (18 Nov 2009)

Bokonon said:


> Good ride though I'm not sure that chasing the lad on the mountain bike was entirely in the friendly ethos of CycleChat



Poor bugger; turning round to see us lot bearing down on him.

It took him a good few minutes to pluck-up the courage to go past us again once we'd slowed down. I could _feel_ his hesitation.


----------



## Arch (18 Nov 2009)

It was quite funny watching you all hare off - just like when I watched Mike Burrows latch on behind a French roadie, who became increasingly wierded out by the Ratcatcher seemingly welded to his rear wheel...

Mind you, it wasn't a good move in evolutionary/gene survival terms. While you dashed off, you left Craig behind with the ladies. If we were all cavemen*, you'd all have lost out while showing off with the mammoth hunting.

*Ok, we wouldn't have bikes....


----------



## craigwend (18 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> It was quite funny watching you all hare off - just like when I watched Mike Burrows latch on behind a French roadie, who became increasingly wierded out by the Ratcatcher seemingly welded to his rear wheel...
> 
> Mind you, it wasn't a good move in evolutionary/gene survival terms. While you dashed off, you left Craig behind with the ladies. If we were all cavemen*, you'd all have lost out while showing off with the mammoth hunting.
> 
> *Ok, we wouldn't have bikes....



Oh Arch, what are you suggesting?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0HHX4Ur9g


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Nov 2009)

craigwend said:


> Oh Arch, what are you suggesting?
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0HHX4Ur9g







That's ma boy!


----------



## Arch (18 Nov 2009)

craigwend said:


> Oh Arch, what are you suggesting?
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP0HHX4Ur9g




Can I just confirm at this point that nothing untoward took place. 

Only, when the pack go off and leave one bloke behind guarding the women, they haven't always thought of the consequences.

One of my friends reckons this is why shortsightedness didn't get evolved out in the early stages of human evolution. The macho pack went off to hunt, leaving behind the guy who couldn't see the mammoth but could do close up decorative basket work...


----------



## Scoosh (18 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> Can I just confirm at this point that nothing untoward took place.
> 
> Only, when the pack go off and leave one bloke behind guarding the women, they haven't always thought of the consequences.
> 
> One of my friends reckons this is why shortsightedness didn't get evolved out in the early stages of human evolution. The macho pack went off to hunt, leaving behind the guy who couldn't see the mammoth but could do close up decorative basket work...


Well, that's certainly one way to describe it ....


----------



## Bokonon (18 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> One of my friends reckons this is why shortsightedness didn't get evolved out in the early stages of human evolution. The macho pack went off to hunt, leaving behind the guy who couldn't see the mammoth but could do close up decorative basket work...



But I'm shortsighted, and went off with the macho pack. I'm confused now .

Anyway, are you suggesting that craigwend is a decorative basket weaver?


----------



## Arch (19 Nov 2009)

Bokonon said:


> But I'm shortsighted, and went off with the macho pack. I'm confused now .
> 
> Anyway, are you suggesting that craigwend is a decorative basket weaver?



No, that was just an analogy...

Although Craig may have a secret basket weaving habit, who knows!

Do you ever wish you hadn't started a train of conversation...


----------



## craigwend (20 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> No, that was just an analogy...
> 
> Although Craig may have a secret basket weaving habit, who knows!
> 
> Do you ever wish you hadn't started a train of conversation...



erm what are you saying? that i'm an erm occupational therapist?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzUCugyQf8k



or a lesb?


----------



## Bandini (20 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> One of my friends reckons this is why shortsightedness didn't get evolved out in the early stages of human evolution. The macho pack went off to hunt, leaving behind the guy who couldn't see the mammoth but could do close up decorative basket work...



As a gig sporter I love that. Perhaps another answer is that, for these guys, the whole world was a Monet?


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Nov 2009)

Arch said:


> No, that was just an analogy...
> 
> Although Craig may have a secret basket weaving habit, who knows!
> 
> *Do you ever wish you hadn't started a train of conversation..*.



Sometimes....but I'm kinda glad you started this one!


----------

